# Opinion needed



## MultiDaxio (Jul 19, 2015)

Well, I don't even know where I was going with this one. My friend needed some ice-themed header for a blog, and she asked me :3 But I need some opinions on how does this look in the eyes of you. So, following a very important and inspirational clue (thanks btw.) I want to tag it as work in progress.
Thanks for sharing your opinion


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I like the color variations giving the impression of great depth. It does give the impression of ice crystals. I personally would like it better if it was more distinct like smaller pixels but if it were a kind of blurred effect that you want then what you have works fine. 

I don't do digital graphics so keep that in mind before taking any advice from me. My thing is oil paint going for a realistic look pretty much.


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

Holy Moly This is nice. Freaked my eyes out for a second. This is a very nice illustration for a header. One question though since it's a header, is there going to be type laid across it? If so the only thing that would worry me is that with all the 90 degree angles and light to dark contrasts I would test it out on how it will look with the wording added. You wouldn't want the illustration to overpower the message being sent.


----------



## MultiDaxio (Jul 19, 2015)

Eddieblz said:


> Holy Moly This is nice. Freaked my eyes out for a second. This is a very nice illustration for a header. One question though since it's a header, is there going to be type laid across it? If so the only thing that would worry me is that with all the 90 degree angles and light to dark contrasts I would test it out on how it will look with the wording added. You wouldn't want the illustration to overpower the message being sent.


Thanks for the feedback! I tested it out with a white font and black lining, then black font with white lining, the first option was better. I sent it to my friend, she liked it, but then said that she won't be making that blog  So my work went for nothing, though I'm glad you like it


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Yes.. white font would be the only thing that would work without destroying people's eyes.. LOL!!

D


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Wow, it's so... Flashy >.< 
It let you travel along the pic, the shadows, I loved the pixel idea... probably my next desktop image xD


----------



## MultiDaxio (Jul 19, 2015)

FanKi said:


> Wow, it's so... Flashy >.<
> It let you travel along the pic, the shadows, I loved the pixel idea... probably my next desktop image xD


Wow! Thanks! I'm glad you like it


----------

